# Scan to email



## tech5ie (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a ricoh mp c2051 printer and I am trying to set up scan to email. 
In the settings I see this message SSL/TLS is unavailable without device certificate installation. Could this be causing me to get an error when using the scan to email feature?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to TSF Forums









How did you install your printer? Did you install the software from CD that came in printer box first and then plugged in the USB printer cable? If not, you may not have installed the printer correctly. Try uninstalling the software, reinstall from CD first, wait for the software to tell you to plug the usb printer cable in, and proceed with installation. **REMEMBER TO DISABLE ANY ANTI-VIRUS OR SECURITY SOFTWARE BEFORE YOU RUN THE PRINTER CD, OTHERWISE SOME OR ALL OF YOUR PRINTER FUNCTIONS WILL FAIL TO INSTALL PROPERLY DUE TO BEING BLOCKED BY YOUR A-V SOFTWARE**.

I'm unfamiliar with your error message except to say that if it's an SSL (Secure Socket Layer) error, most likely your browser is trying to digitize your image or document into your browser without a security certificate. Normally this is not needed by scanning software. 

What E-mail program are you attempting to scan the image into? 

If you follow my reinstall instructions it should fix your problem. If not, you'll need to give us more information on your system so we may advise you further. 

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## tech5ie (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you (for that warm welcome).

The printer was connected to the network (by the sales people), I installed it using the driver from online.

I got to install the certificates for SSL, IEEE and IPsec but the ceritificate for S/MIME won't install, the message says, "Error, E-mail address of certificate is not entered or does not match Administrator E-mail address."

Now, when I attempt to scan to email (gmail servers), I get this error message, 
"Authentication with the destination has failed. Check settings. To check the current status, press [Scanned Files Status]."

I checked, double checked and re-checked the SMTP email and password but still nothing.

Please help! I'd appreciate any information/assistance you can give.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not exactly an answer, but I've found scanning to a client (Outlook, Tbird etc.) is no problem. For those wanting scanning to web based mail, I've recommended scan to desktop then relay.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

You're welcome, tech5ie! You didn't mention in your E-mail that this was being installed in a corporate network environment! This makes a huge difference. 

Corday is on the right track, however, if your IT people at work installed your network printer and physically plugged you in via the Ethernet port before installing the driver, they did it wrong. You should not have had to install a driver in order to make a network connection to your computer (you didn't mention whether you had a desktop or laptop that you were connecting your printer to?). Drivers for that printer should be in Windows7, and when they "connected" you up to that printer over the network, Win7 should have installed the driver, not you. The other way that it normally works, is that the Ricoh printer driver could be stored on one of their network servers, and during the "connected" up process when they added your printer to your computer, they would have pulled down the drivers from that network server location and installed locally in your computer's Windows7 directory. I had 90 printers on the network at my last IT job, so I know a little about how to do this. 

Regarding the scan-to-Email issue, Corday mentioned that E-mail clients are normally set up in windows to do this, but not with external web-based client such as Gmail, Yahoo!, Hotmail, Outlook.com, etc. This is partially because in a corporate business environment, Mail Relay is handled by the IT department and sometimes it's done by an internal Proxy Server on a UNIX machine such as a Sun Workstation, and other times it's handled by an external company that the IT dept. would have to pay money to in order for them to do Mail relay or Mail Forwarding as it is often called. Furthermore, Mail Forwarding in now no longer handled by any of the webmail based Clients for any of the major ISP providers such as Charter, Verizon, Cox, Time-Warner, Comcast, etc. That means that you cannot scan-to-Email with the Ricoh software or any other printer maker's software with ISP-based webmail portals. As Corday said, you're hands are tied unless you are doing this on your home internet connection, and even then if you use any of the major ISP webmails, you cannot do Mail Relay as those ISP's all block off SMTP Port 25. 

This is probably way more information than you wanted, but, you are trying to do something in a Corporate environment that cannot be done, and you really need to explain all this to your IT department, or have them read this forum thread. That's why I'm providing all the techno-babble. More for them than for you. It is not Best Practice to have their network customers try to resolve this kind of a problem. This is something they have to figure out. If they want you to be able to scan-to-Email on their network environment they have to give you an E-mail client that supports it, such as Outlook, Windows Live Mail, Thunderbirtd, etc, and also handle the integration of a Proxy Mail Relay server or subscription to an external Mail Relay service company and then set you up. 

You're next conversation is going to be with your IT department, IT Manager, or Network Manager or Outsource Provider who manages your network. If you are the first person asking this question in your Company, they need to get busy with their Whiteboards and draw up a solution for you. AND, they need to get it working for you on your computer and test it. AND, if you are going to be the Guinea Pig for this new service in your Company, I strongly urge you to get permission to do this from your Manager, Department Head, or Vice-Presiden of your division, or the Company Owner if applicable for a small business. I've solved this problem in several companies, and it costs time, money, and human resources, so someone in your Company will need to pay for and approve the Project BEFORE you attempt to solve it. And I mean the Corporate You.. you personally should be out of the loop on this and turn it over to your IT folks or IT Outsource Provider. 

If you wish to avoid all of this and not get involved with your IT people or Management and figure out on your own; be aware that if you implement some kind of a solution with information provided by our Forums or other online sources improperly and it interferes with providing functioning network services during your business hours and possibly locks up your Corporate E-mail, those IT folks will be paying you a visit and your Manager a visit to find out why you are handling it. Or mishandling it. And it won't be pretty! :hide:

Corday's suggestion of scanning to your hard drive, and then using your E-mail and manually attaching the pics/documents as file attachments is what you'll have to live with if you try to fix on your own. It's not really a fix, it's just a workaround if you are afraid to deal with your own IT folks and Management. 

Hope this insight proves useful. :grin:

BBJ


----------



## Key-Digital (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't set it up on the web portal, I PDI loads of richos and the best way is that if your using a GMAIL settings that require SSL/TLS to setup. press the counter key and go to the email settings part. Once in there input the email address settings. just under it there is an option to enable SSL/TLS, once that's on there and you test connection, it 100% works. When i first started i used the web portal to set up scan to email settings and it caused me loads of issues including the device certificate installation error shown in the web portal. If you need more help on this i will give you the direct step by step guide.


----------

